# I be a Beagle-A-Bull!!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup, he thinks he's a Pit Bull. Beware he's REALLY vicious like one too!!! Oh and check out the new O'Brien's collars!!! I LOVE them!!

(Yes, I'm aware my Beagle is wearing a 2' collar that is eating his neck, it serves a purpose I promise )










See what I mean, EVIL!!


















So DAMN cute!!!!









I IZ A PEET BULLZ RIGHTZ?!










And some Takoda for good measure!!

See I lookz liek a Peet Bullz:









Hardly no work went into her, that's natural and her being relaxed....not bad for a Lab/Bully Breed/Cur mutt thing...









I has a happeh!!!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Cute pictures!

I do have to disagree with the pit bull reference. They are not mean and aggressive dogs. They have a bad enough rep with out anyone saying how their dog thinks its a pit bull, and "REALLY vicious too vicious like one too". Don't judge the breed, judge the pathetic owners who make them that way.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Cute pictures!
> 
> I do have to disagree with the pit bull reference. They are not mean and aggressive dogs. They have a bad enough rep with out anyone saying how their dog thinks its a pit bull, and "REALLY vicious too vicious like one too". Don't judge the breed, judge the pathetic owners who make them that way.


Before you start with the Judge the deed stuff, I'm a member of SEVERAL APBT forums, Beau is known as the Beagle-Bull on several of them and it's a running joke, so no need to be offensive. This is just an inside joke with a few forums and I cross-posted this on several forums, so it's all good


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You have been hangin with PBC for far too long...


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> You have been hangin with PBC for far too long...


You have no idea!!!! If it counts I do show a buddies ADBA Black Jack dogs for him . And what's wrong with researching a breed for oh about 5 years before getting one >3>


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why are the collars so big?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like those collars! Cool colors!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Why are the collars so big?


They are for bully breeds because people like to chain them up or let them pull and the collar has to not break.


I think they are overkill IMO, especially for two dogs that aren't bully breeds.


----------

